# Mystery South Florida Plant



## spiranthes (Mar 16, 2011)

Hello,

A mystery aquatic plant has all the biologists where I work puzzled. No one has a clue as to what this might be. It was growing in about 3.5 feet of water in a stormwater treatment area in Palm Beach County, Florida. Any clues as to its identity would be much appreciated.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like a submersed Nymphaea species.


----------



## Lakeplants (Feb 21, 2011)

HeyPK is right. It is a juvenile Nymphaea. The leaves will be very delicate until they reach the surface. The underwater leaves have to be thin for maximum gas absorption. Once the leaves are able to reach the atmosphere (and therefore much higher CO2 / O2 concentrations), they will thicken and develop their heavy cuticle.

Find some mature Nymphaea plants, and you will likely see some of these tiny leaves near the base of the plants. They are fairly common, and usually only noticed when you're snorkeling/diving.


----------

